# Seizures



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

About 2-3 days ago we had two Italian Greyhounds board with us. Their names are Chevy and his brother is Kompressor. Chevy is a caution-will bite dog. Kompressor is a sweetheart. We took them out for a walk and on their way back into their room, Chevy started having some really smelly, light colored diarrhea. It was like the consistency of water. Anyway, as the supervisor and I were walking around looking at the dogs, I noticed Chevy. He was desperately scratching at the door. I had a weird feeling in my stomach, and I told my supervisor that we should take him over so the doctor could look at him. He was very stressed out. I had a feeling something wasn't right. Well, all of a sudden Chevy started rolling around the room, knocking the food and water bowls over. He was as stiff as a board and his teeth were clenched and his mouth shut tight. He was having a seizure. My question is, if this happens again in the future, should I leave him alone until he stops seizuring or should I take him to the hospital once he starts??


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

How long did the seizure last?

The seizure would probably be over by the time you got him to the vet. 

Is he on medication for his seizures?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

bdb5853 said:


> How long did the seizure last?


About 1 minute or less. Not sure...



bdb5853 said:


> Is he on medication for his seizures?


They did give him something to calm him down a bit, don't know what it was, but to answer your question, no. This is the first time he's had a seizure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He could have had a seizure for many different reasons. Typically dogs wont be put on medication until they have more than one. You shouldn't be able to get him to the vet while he's still seizing...they don't usually last long. Definitely take him afterwards immediately though. 

How old is Chevy?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> We took them out for a walk and on their way back into their room, Chevy started having some really smelly, light colored diarrhea. It was like the consistency of water.


Is this any indicator of an imminant seizure? Or just a coincidence?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> How old is Chevy?


I think he's 4 or 5.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Is this any indicator of an imminant seizure? Or just a coincidence?


I don't know...but I could tell something wasn't right with him.


----------

